# gpointing and things.

## Angrychile

I have a synaptics mouse pad, and recently, I've lost one of the mouse buttons, (I'm finally considering a new computer). Anyhow, I've never gotten the tapping on gpointer to work, altough the mousepad works, so I've just relied on the buttons. Now that I only have one button, it would be nice to have tapping so the last button can go back to being right mouse button again.

Either that, or a one button work-around would be nice, like holding a certain button on the keyboard down triggers a right click when the mouse button is clicked would be cool.

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

```

Don't know what else to show for it.

Thanks again.

----------

